# Harold Camping vs James White



## reformedman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Question:* How do you spell annihilation

*Answer: *http://www.aomin.org/podcasts/20090728.mp3


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I'll have to check it out when I get off work (working a mid shift, 11pm-7am). I'm currently reading Dr. White's "The Roman Catholic Controversy". LOVE it!


----------



## reformedman (Jul 29, 2009)

Part 2
http://mp3.sharpens.org/20090729ISI.mp3


----------

